# Opis polskiego forum Gentoo.

## no4b

Propozycja opisu polskiego forum:

Witamy na polskim forum dystrybucji Gentoo. Polski portal: www.gentoo.pl

Jezeli macie inne propozycje, piszcie. Wybierzemy najlepsza i wysle do admina, ktory prosil mnie o napisanie.

----------

## mmad

Moja propozycja:

Witamy na polskim forum użytkowników Gentoo! Polski portal: www.gentoo.pl

ew. mozna zastanowic sie nad forma Witajcie zamiast Witamy

pozdr.

----------

## fallow

ja jestem za gentoo.pl i forma "witajcie"  :Smile:  witajcie  brzmi bardziej z troska o uzytkownika niz witamy  :Smile: 

----------

## no4b

Racja.

Czyli obecna forma to:

"Witajcie na polskim forum użytkowników Gentoo! Polski portal: www.gentoo.pl"

Ktos chce jeszcze cos zaproponowac?

----------

